# John Jewel on the significance of names



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 23, 2022)

... So let him, that is called Thomas, touch the bosom of Christ, and handle his wounds, and make a good confession as Thomas did, and say, “_My Lord, and my God_.” Let Matthew forsake his custom, even the deceitful gains of the world, and follow Christ. Let Daniel remember Daniel, and though he should be thrown into the den of lions, or be burnt in the fire, or suffer any cruel torments, yet let him not therefore forsake God, but put his whole trust in him. Thus should our names teach us, that whether we write them, or utter them, or hear them spoken, they may put us in mind of Christian duty and godliness. ...

For more, see John Jewel on the significance of names.


----------

